# Following Acceptance to ROTP Civi u



## mrmat29 (27 Jan 2010)

What happens in the following 4 months following acceptance? I'm thinking of getting a job out of town (California) and my recruiting center is in Toronto and I need to know if i'll have any conflicts.

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2010)

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> What happens in the following 4 months following acceptance? I'm thinking of getting a job out of town (California) and my recruiting center is in Toronto and I need to know if i'll have any conflicts.
> 
> Thanks



When are you being enrolled into the CF?

Do you want to join the CF or have a job somewhere else?

Your question is rather vague.


----------



## MJP (28 Jan 2010)

Sometime in July/early August you will be sworn in and be given travel orders to report to a Civvi U orientation camp, which is basically the first two and a bit weeks of BOMQ.  Before that your just a dude waiting to be sworn in.  I would probably call the CFRC and confirm that everything is on the up and up before you make any leaving the country employment stints.   But what you do between acceptance and enrollement is really up to you.  I would suggest as many many others have on this site is get in shape and when you think you are in shape keep going.


----------



## ballz (28 Jan 2010)

MJP is pretty well spot on.

Just make sure you know when you're enrollment ceremony is, and be back in time for it. Let the recruiters know where it is you're going and give them contact info "just in case" of course, but you should have no problems. After I got accepted I travelled to Alberta to work, and was back to Newfoundland in time to get enrolled and start school, and yeah, wasn't a big deal.

The only thing I can think of that *could* cause a problem is leaving the country to work, but, I don't see it being a problem. After all, until you enroll, you're still a civilian, and allowed to come and go as you please.


----------



## macknightcr (28 Jan 2010)

Are you asking because you have been offered a spot?


----------



## mrmat29 (8 Feb 2010)

The reason I am asking is that I am in the coop program at the University of Waterloo and I will most likely be working for a company in California during my next coop term (May - August). I just need to know if I'm gonna have to fly back to Toronto during my work term.


----------



## FDO (8 Feb 2010)

Here's a thought, just putting it out there. Why not ask CFRC Toronto? You may be surprised to learn that your case is not unique and they may have dealt with it in the past. 

Just a thought, just putting it out there.


----------



## mrmat29 (9 Feb 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> Here's a thought, just putting it out there. Why not ask CFRC Toronto? You may be surprised to learn that your case is not unique and they may have dealt with it in the past.
> 
> Just a thought, just putting it out there.



I just emailed my MCC asking about it. Hopefully he'll shed some light on this issue.


----------

